

Node.js Tools 1.0 on GitHub and VMs Available - mousetraps
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2015/04/24/node-js-tools-1-0-on-github-and-vms-available.aspx

======
zcdziura
> With the start of a new season of Game of Thrones, folks are sitting on the
> edge of their seats waiting to see what’s coming. Unlike the Khaleesi who
> seems to be going nowhere fast, Node.js Tools for Visual Studio (NTVS) has
> made some moves recently.

Shots fired!

But really, excellent job on the release! Microsoft has been producing a lot
lately, and that's awesome to see!

------
djinn_and_tonic
First, thanks so much for this, I love being in Visual Studio!

A few things I've noticed: \- when typing '.then' (for promises) intellisense
seems to think I want '.attach' and that means I need to hit Esc and type it
out manually. What's up with that?

\- Performance seems to degrade over time, and the IDE just gets sluggish.

\- After I made intellisense -not- use the disk and instead go in-mem
(.ntvs_analysis.dat was getting huge!) I have almost no intellisense for any
custom modules I loaded. (Things like lodash still seem to work)

Many, many thanks on making Visual Studio once again my place to live in all
day!

------
mousetraps
Dev here, happy to answer any questions.

GitHub link:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools](https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools)

~~~
luisrudge
This is awesome! Congratz on the release! I just watched the video on the home
page and I'm really impressed. I'll take a serious look in it! Thanks!

~~~
mousetraps
:-)

Let us know if you run into any issues!

------
orand
Exciting progress, and I'd love to use it, but the thing holding me back is
lack of support for ES6 syntax.
[https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools/issues/77](https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools/issues/77)

~~~
mousetraps
Yep. That's definitely high priority. First we'll fix the squiggles in the
editor and then we'll add intellisense...

Please comment so we can better prioritize the es6 feature work.

------
gasping
So what happened with io.js in the end? I can't keep up with the self-
destruction of the industry, which should I be using, io.js or node?

~~~
serve_yay
They forked. There has been talk of reconciliation but it seems to me that
many of the iojs folks are not really on-board with the idea. As far as which
to use, take it from some guy on the internet, I say use iojs.

------
zura
I wish more docs/books/tutorials were available for Node.js _with_ TypeScript.

~~~
DanRosenwasser
Hey, TypeScript dev here, what can we do to make your life easier? Y'know,
apart from a million bucks.

What kinds of gaps of knowledge do you feel there are in using the two
together?

~~~
zura
I have an impression that TypeScript (and docs) are somehow separated in its
own. E.g. for Windows Store app development there are docs for C#, VB and JS.
Also WinJS. So as a someone learning Node.js, it would be great to start
directly with TypeScript, be it common patterns, OO, static typing or just
plain syntax. Same goes for e.g. Windows app development.

